# No loaded modules provide "pppoe" [SOLVED]

## zhidayat

I installed Gentoo a few days ago. I compile the kernel with built-in ppp module since my internet connection is using pppoe via a server and no modem is necessary. I also followed the instruction in the Handbook for pppoe connection. When I tried to activate the pppoe: /etc/conf.d/net start it give error message:

```
No loaded modules provide "pppoe" (pppoe-start)
```

Please help me to solve the problem.

FYI, I found thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-808269.html?sid=bebc528f2d99fd38ccdebc9b41b54df8

But still not succeeded.

Thank you in advance.Last edited by zhidayat on Sun Jan 31, 2010 7:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

and people will ask also as in that thread, how is your computer connect to that server... 

So if you have a modem, you may need pppoe, if not, really, you just need to use the server as a gateway.

Best way to find it: if you need to send a login/password to access internet, you will need pppoe to carry it, else tcp. But i doubt you're connect directly to your isp atm, else i suppose you work for it (or you're a lucky guy) and i'm surprise none have the knowledge to drive you.

You should try the easy part first:

```
ifconfig eth0 a.b.c.y <- a, b and c = same value as a b and c on the server, y must be different than server x (within 1-254)

route add default gw a.b.c.x (you should have that info, it's the ip of the server)

```

for your problem, as all modules, you need to 

```
modprobe pppoe
```

to load it first.

----------

## zhidayat

Thanks.

I am not sure how to answer how I am connected. It seems like a LAN connection using DCHP but with no internet connection, that's why I do not using ADSL modem. To connect to the internet, I have to login into the server using pppoe. That's all I know.

Unfortunately, 

```
modprobe pppoe
```

 gives me

```
FATAL Module pppoe not found
```

I am sure that I have made the ppp module as built-in when compiling the kernel, but perhaps am I missing something here?

----------

## krinn

you may have forget 

```
make modules && make modules_install
```

 when building your kernel.

you can check it with 

```
ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/pppoe.ko
```

----------

## zhidayat

I get error message after 

```
ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/pppoe.ko
```

and I got error message that said the file is not exist.

I thought if I compiled the kernel with built-in modules (with <*> sign in menuconfig), the modules would be inside the kernel file and be loaded automatically at boot. Then I recompiled kernel but now with ppp modules as module (with <M> sign in menuconfig) and I find the pppoe.ko using the ls command as above. Rerun

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

give message that the module is not loaded. How can I load the module manually and automatically for each boot?

----------

## krinn

 *zhidayat wrote:*   

> How can I load the module manually

 

 :Sad:  reread the post if you can't learn something.

For the automatic part it depend on your baselayout version. So add the module name to /etc/conf.d/modules or /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## zhidayat

I am sorry, I didn't read it carefully. Now I know. I hope it will work after doing it.

Thank you very much.

I'll change the subject title if my internet connection work. It is hard to use Linux without internet connection.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *krinn wrote:*   

> and people will ask also as in that thread, how is your computer connect to that server...
> 
> ... and i'm surprise none have the knowledge to drive you.

 

I second you with these interrogations krinn.

I am at most surprised by those guys trying to get connected to servers they know nothing about via means they know nothing about.   :Question: 

All this not being carefully driven by the server's admins...   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## zhidayat

I run

```
modprobe pppoe
```

 and I think it works fine. No message it out. Then I tried to run 

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

 then the same error message appears

```
No loaded modules provide "pppoe" (pppoe-start)
```

.

Do you have more clues?

----------

## krinn

```
lsmod | grep pppoe
```

to see if module is loaded or just 

```
lsmod
```

 for all modules loaded

you need to symlink net.lo to an interface (let's stay logic, we will call it ppp0)

```

cd /etc/init.d/

ls net*

```

if you don't see the net.ppp0 then it's missing, to add it

```
ln -s net.lo net.ppp0

```

now edit your net configuration and change as needed.

```
nano /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( null )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="eth0"

plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" )

username_ppp0='yourlogin'

password_ppp0=''

pppd_ppp0=(

       "noauth"

       "defaultroute"

       "usepeerdns"

       "holdoff 3"

       "child-timeout 60"

       "lcp-echo-interval 15"

       "lcp-echo-failure 3"

       noaccomp noccp nobsdcomp nodeflate nopcomp novj novjccomp

)

depend_ppp0() {

    need net.eth0

```

now fix your login and password and dns

```

cd /etc/ppp

nano chap-secrets (look for chap-secrets.example file if you need)

cp chap-secrets pap-secrets (dup it to pap because i don't care)

echo nameserver X.X.X.X >> resolv.conf (your primary dns, if you don't know try google ones or your server IP)

echo nameserver X.X.X.X >> resolv.conf  (secondary dns)

cp resolv.conf /etc (let's get sure we will use the good one)

```

chap-secrets content.

# Secrets for authentication using CHAP

# client	server	secret			IP addresses

"yourlogin"	*	"yourpassword"

if you don't know your IP then you will need dhcpcd to grab one from the server. don't forget to emerge it.

now to start the connection, use

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

and if all is fine, add it to autostart

```
rc-update add net.ppp0 default
```

i might have done mistakes, i'm busy at work, will review later, but you have big lines for success.

----------

## zhidayat

Dear Krinn,

I don't know how to thank you for your great help  :Very Happy:  . 

My Gentoo are now connected to the internet. Thank you very much for your patience. 

Once again, thank you ...

----------

## krinn

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I am at most surprised by those guys trying to get connected to servers they know nothing about via means they know nothing about.  
> 
> All this not being carefully driven by the server's admins...    

 

I agree, too much crazy hackers users but maybe, also too much lazy bitch dictators admins  :Smile: 

zhidayat: glad it work, that mean less work for me... (and yeah it's stupid but i did enjoy the thanks)

----------

